# Our Men



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Your alarm goes off, you hit the snooze and sleep for another 10 minutes.

He stays up for days on end.
_________________________

You take a warm shower to help you wake up.

He goes days or weeks without running water.
__________________________

You complain of a "headache", and call in sick.

He gets shot at as others are hit, and keeps moving forward.
__________________________

You put on your anti war/don't support the troops shirt, and go meet up with your friends.

He still fights for your right to wear that shirt.
__________________________

You make sure you're cell phone is in your pocket.

He clutches the cross hanging on his chain next to his dog tags.
__________________________

You talk trash about your "buddies" that aren't with you.

He knows he may not see some of his buddies again.
__________________________

You walk down the beach, staring at all the pretty girls.

He walks the streets, searching for insurgents and terrorists.
__________________________

You complain about how hot it is.

He wears his heavy gear, not daring to take off his helmet to wipe his brow.
__________________________

You go out to lunch, and complain because the restaurant got your order wrong.

He doesn't get to eat today.
__________________________

Your maid makes your bed and washes your clothes.

He wears the same things for weeks, but makes sure his weapons are clean.
__________________________

You go to the mall and get your hair redone.

He doesn't have time to brush his teeth today.
__________________________

You're angry because your class ran 5 minutes over.

He's told he will be held over an extra 2 months.
__________________________

You call your girlfriend and set a date for tonight.

He waits for the mail to see if there is a letter from home.
__________________________

You hug and kiss your girlfriend, like you do everyday.

He holds his letter close and smells his love's perfume.
__________________________

You roll your eyes as a baby cries.

He gets a letter with pictures of his new child, and wonders if they'll ever meet 
__________________________

You criticize your government, and say that war never solves anything.

He sees the innocent tortured and killed by their own people and remembers why he is fighting.
__________________________

You hear the jokes about the war, and make fun of men like him.

He hears the gunfire, bombs and screams of the wounded.
__________________________

You see only what the media wants you to see.

He sees the broken bodies lying around him.
__________________________

You are asked to go to the store by your parents. You don't.

He does exactly what he is told.
__________________________

You stay at home and watch TV.

He takes whatever time he is given to call, write home, sleep, and eat.
__________________________

You crawl into your soft bed, with down pillows, and get comfortable.

He crawls under a tank for shade and a 5 minute nap, only to be woken by gunfire.
__________________________

You sit there and judge him, saying the world is probably a worse place because of men like him.

If only there were more men like him!

Only two defining forces have ever offered to die for you, Jesus Christ and the American G. I.
One died for your soul, the other for your freedom


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

THANK YOU! for posting this.

A student I work with is 18, and independent. He refuses to stand for the pledge.








He says he won't stand for the pledge until 'Bush' calls off the war.
This saddens me.
Maybe I will print this off and put it on my bullitin board for all the students to see...

MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Moosegut,

Thanks for reminding me that there are some brave souls out there protecting my freedoms. All we hear is the bad stuff about the war, how many lives have been lost, how much money wasted, how America's image has been tarnished.......etc.

What we don't hear is how many lives have been *saved*, how much money has been *invested* in freedom, ours and there's, and how America has always stood up to tyranny and radicalism. And we don't hear about how those countries that besmirch us (read, US) now wouldn't even be here if not for the US!

I am proud of our troops and the will of our fighting men and women to give their lives so that we, and others, can enjoy the freedoms we have.

I pity the boy of whom MaeJae speaks who appears to have succombed to propoganda. We are in a fight for our very existence. He just doesn't get it.

Sad, really.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for putting that up.

Mike


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Moosegut,

Thanks for reminding us just how good we have it.
Most of us don't really know or remember what a bad day is.

Support our troops!

Greg


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

That really makes you think about what our troops go through on a day to day basis.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Moosegut thanks for posting the daily routine of our fighting military. Being retired military myself, I am troubled by some people not understanding what freedom cost. This country was founded on freedom and the rest of the world looks at us with envy. That is why so many people want to come here, for our freedom. All Americans need to stop and think, we have what we have because we believe in our freedom and morals. And it is protected by our brave military 24 hours a day 7 days a week.

Leon


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> THANK YOU! for posting this.
> 
> A student I work with is 18, and independent. He refuses to stand for the pledge.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say that your student co-worker has contracted a serious disease called "Moronism".

You don't have to agree with the war, but you should still stand for the pledge of the country that gives you the choice. Personally, I don't think we need those types of people in our country. The old adage is true... If you don't like it here, then you can always leave! (I hear China is looking for some talent!)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Scott for posting that
I'll print this off for some that should remember what they should thankyou of
The brave service men and women(God Bless Them All)that give all that they can for us

Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the outstanding post, I too will print is to remind me of those who serve our great country.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Thank you for reminding everyone what our brave soldiers do. My Cousin just got back, his younger brother, and my other cousin leave to Iraq the middle of January. God Bless My cousins and All of OUR Troops!!

Scott


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks I needed that!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder, Scott.

Sometimes I get caught up in my own little travails and forget to thank God for our troops.

Sluggo

Been there, done that.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 26, 2006)

Being new here I don't know if I should post this. I thank you for this post and I am very thankful for the freedoms provided to me by our servicemen and women. I have also read many posts on this board. Doesn't this post put the joke problem from last week in perspective? God bless America and our troops.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Zeus said:


> Being new here I don't know if I should post this. I thank you for this post and I am very thankful for the freedoms provided to me by our servicemen and women. I have also read many posts on this board. Doesn't this post put the joke problem from last week in perspective? God bless America and our troops.
> Just my 2 cents.


Zeus, I totally agree with you. That is exactly what our military is fighting for.







Oh and by the way, you can post on this forum anytime you want.









Leon


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Zeus said:


> Being new here I don't know if I should post this. I thank you for this post and I am very thankful for the freedoms provided to me by our servicemen and women. I have also read many posts on this board. Doesn't this post put the joke problem from last week in perspective? God bless America and our troops.
> Just my 2 cents.


It sure does put it in perspective but I don't need my perspective checked as some others do.

My family blood lines have bled more than once in the name of America. Its built into to me to appreciate (on a daily basis) how and why I enjoy the most basic freedoms. Including telling or enjoying jokes that may or may not offend an individual.

Go Team America!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Justman said:


> THANK YOU! for posting this.
> 
> A student I work with is 18, and independent. He refuses to stand for the pledge.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say that your student co-worker has contracted a serious disease called "Moronism".

You don't have to agree with the war, but you should still stand for the pledge of the country that gives you the choice. Personally, I don't think we need those types of people in our country. The old adage is true... If you don't like it here, then you can always leave! (I hear China is looking for some talent!)








[/quote]
Let me clear up something...I work at a school(a teaching assistant) and there is a 'student' a 12th grader. 
He is 18 which means he doesn't need a parent signature to say he doesn't have to stand for the pledge. 
So every morning he sits in his chair while the rest of the class stands and says the pledge...loudly!
I can't make him say the pledge I can only encourge. So maybe by posting this on my bullitin board 
he will stop and think and maybe he will eventually show respect for his freedom.

MaeJae


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> THANK YOU! for posting this.
> 
> A student I work with is 18, and independent. He refuses to stand for the pledge.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say that your student co-worker has contracted a serious disease called "Moronism".

You don't have to agree with the war, but you should still stand for the pledge of the country that gives you the choice. Personally, I don't think we need those types of people in our country. The old adage is true... If you don't like it here, then you can always leave! (I hear China is looking for some talent!)








[/quote]
Let me clear up something...I work at a school(a teaching assistant) and there is a 'student' a 12th grader. 
He is 18 which means he doesn't need a parent signature to say he doesn't have to stand for the pledge. 
So every morning he sits in his chair while the rest of the class stands and says the pledge...loudly!
I can't make him say the pledge I can only encourge. So maybe by posting this on my bullitin board 
he will stop and think and maybe he will eventually show respect for his freedom.

MaeJae
[/quote]

Nowadays so many kids have zero respect for anyone, including their parents who try to buy their love and be their 'best friend', that their disgusting disrespectful act of sullying the nature of the 'Pledge' is not at all surprising. Despite being such a dispicable act.

Back in my days of H.S. in the mid 80's in Tustin, CA (a big GI town at the time), my classmates and I would have shown little Ms. Muffett just how to respect Old Glory while in our public classrooms.

He may have the right to sit there and be an ass but I also have the right to put my own freedom (of not being put in jail) at risk to kick his behind up and down the block to prove a point. And I would have....and I assure you being from a GI town, that I wouldn't have been alone in taking this kid out to the shed in the back.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> THANK YOU! for posting this.
> 
> A student I work with is 18, and independent. He refuses to stand for the pledge.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say that your student co-worker has contracted a serious disease called "Moronism".

You don't have to agree with the war, but you should still stand for the pledge of the country that gives you the choice. Personally, I don't think we need those types of people in our country. The old adage is true... If you don't like it here, then you can always leave! (I hear China is looking for some talent!)








[/quote]
Let me clear up something...I work at a school(a teaching assistant) and there is a 'student' a 12th grader. 
He is 18 which means he doesn't need a parent signature to say he doesn't have to stand for the pledge. 
So every morning he sits in his chair while the rest of the class stands and says the pledge...loudly!
I can't make him say the pledge I can only encourge. So maybe by posting this on my bullitin board 
he will stop and think and maybe he will eventually show respect for his freedom.

MaeJae
[/quote]

Nowadays so many kids have zero respect for anyone, including their parents who try to buy their love and be their 'best friend', that their disgusting disrespectful act of sullying the nature of the 'Pledge' is not at all surprising. Despite being such a dispicable act.

Back in my days of H.S. in the mid 80's in Tustin, CA (a big GI town at the time), my classmates and I would have shown little Ms. Muffett just how to respect Old Glory while in our public classrooms.

He may have the right to sit there and be an ass but I also have the right to put my own freedom (of not being put in jail) at risk to kick his behind up and down the block to prove a point. And I would have....and I assure you being from a GI town, that I wouldn't have been alone in taking this kid out to the shed in the back.
[/quote]
Hmmm.


----------

